# clarhs ville speedway is up and running



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

clarksville speedway is up and goeing. it has one ten foot straight and alot of great curves.lost the old track in a fire but with the help of my freinds that donated all there extra track ive built it bigger and better. we race every thing from t-jets to slot techs.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Where do you live? Track looks good. fcb MO


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

im near willmington ohio the pics are of the old track but i hope to get some new pics up soon the new track is a little bigger arownd 85 feet.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)




----------

